# One of the COOLEST video I've ever seen



## duydaniel (Sep 17, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Y_9vd4HWlVA


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazing. Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Camerajah (Sep 17, 2013)

simply awesome!!!!!


----------



## pensive tomato (Sep 17, 2013)

Truly inspiring, just like Edgerton was instrumental in the development of modern flash photography, we get another hint at the intersection of technology and art that is photography. 

By the way, CA corrections are so passé, just wait for time-warp correction! ;D


----------



## sanj (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## RGF (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent!!!! And then some


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2013)

The next EOS M is here!


----------

